# Too many packages



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

What is up with the Flex app? Buggy as a ****. So many packages that it is actually dangerous to drive. It's like the app is constantly testing to see what you will put up with or it has been programmed by a child who has no real world experience. People in places like Chicago must be truly desperate for money to fight for a block. I only take blocks when hours look sub-optimal on other apps--and likely won't even be doing that anymore. What a criminal corporation. Bezos is a scumbag.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> What is up with the Flex app? Buggy as a @@@@. So many packages that it is actually dangerous to drive. It's like the app is constantly testing to see what you will put up with or it has been programmed by a child who has no real world experience. People in places like Chicago must be truly desperate for money to fight for a block. I only take blocks when hours look sub-optimal on other apps--and likely won't even be doing that anymore. What a criminal corporation. Bezos is a scumbag.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 505405
> View attachment 505406
> View attachment 505407
> View attachment 505408


Bill Gates is the biggest philanthropist of our lifetimes, if not in all of human history.

Everyone is used to that being the richest man in the world. All that has risen to the top since hasn't been well liked.

Anyone with that much money has the power to shape the world and be a major hand in the direction it takes. When that power is squandered or even abused(jeff yes you) people are instantly put of by said individual.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't really care for billionaires or the extremely wealthy. They can do with their money as they please. They get to the top chain, not because of their good hearts, but because of their business like mentality. With this, everything to them is business and money from that point forward.

One thing I read that just completely blew me away. Around 3 days ago, Jeff cashed out 3 billion from Amazon stock. I knew 3 billion dollars was a lot. But the magnitude of the quantity simply escaped my comprehension. If Jeff Bezos was to retire with only those 3 billion dollars. He could spend $40,000 a day for 205 years. That just blew me away. As a college graduate with an M.S. in the sciences, This amount of money a day was ridiculous. I have to work 8 month of the year to get that amount. 8 Months as a college graduate. I can't imagine people who live on less than 25,000 with a family or below poverty lines.

Who knows if Bezos will give money back to his community. I know his ex-wife has given huge amounts of money and a big time philanthropist, becoming the richest woman in the world right after the divorce settlement. Sometimes businessmen lose much of their humanity in the pursuit of more and more wealth.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Who knows if Bezos will give money back to his community. I know his ex-wife has given huge amounts of money and a big time philanthropist, becoming the richest woman in the world right after the divorce settlement. Sometimes businessmen lose much of their humanity in the pursuit of more and more wealth.


Matthew 19:24 "Again I say to you, it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle, than for a rich man to enter the kingdom of God."


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Matthew 19:24 "Again I say to you, it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle, than for a rich man to enter the kingdom of God."


yes, I feel bad for billionaires. Statistically, they will almost all spend eternity in hell.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bill Gates is the biggest philanthropist of our lifetimes, if not in all of human history.


Not.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Matthew 19:24 "Again I say to you, it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle, than for a rich man to enter the kingdom of God."


I believe that if depends on how you define the word rich. Those who live rich and fulfilling lives but don't have a lot of money should be fine.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> yes, I feel bad for billionaires. Statistically, they will almost all spend eternity in hell.


At least they will be there with Santa Claus and the Easter bunny and all other fictional characters.


----------

